

Vi vs. Dvorak - fogus
http://stephenmann.net/2009/07/23/vi-vs-dvorak/

======
brl
> However, Dvorak hopelessly destroys these simple, geometric arrangements.

Oh, it's not really that bad. The vi cursor control keys still have a more-or-
less logical mapping on dvorak.

I've been using vi + dvorak for about 5 years and I find it comfortable
enough.

